# Insurance for Guinea Pigs



## Prettykitty2009

Hi,

Does anyone know of any good companies that provide pet insurance for Guinea Pigs? I'm really struggling to find companies! 

Thanks


----------



## Guest

When you find one let me know! I haven't found one yet either, lol.

Some people on here suggested to me though, that because *sometimes* Guinea's don't really get that much wrong with them, and it's not so expensive when they do... to just put abit of money away each week (or month) and save it for when they do need the vets...


----------



## Nonnie

Exotic Direct - Insurance for Birds, Mammals and Reptiles

These are the only ones i know that insure guineas. They only have 2 girls working on the phones, and both are really nice.
Ive been chatting to them about insuring my rabbits as Pet Plan is bloody pricey, and they have been so helpful.


----------



## Prettykitty2009

Hi,

Thanks for the info! I`ll let you know how I get on!!


----------



## Animals548

I hope I can get a Guinea pig!! I hope my parents let me!!


----------

